# Help please



## Guest (Mar 9, 2003)

What is a 240, 180, 200, s13, s14? Im new to these cars


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

very fague question... plz specify or we can just answer ur question with

A CAR


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

k anyways i'll try to explain some stuff although i still think its fague

240sx = 180sx
S13= Silvia 89-94
S14= Silvia 95-98

the Silvias are coupes while the 240sx and 180sx are fastbacks/hatchbacks

early model 180sx's came with a CA18DE(T) hints why they were called 180sx but i think 93 they had the SR20de(t) placed in them

silvia's have 2 differant models the K's and Q's, the K's had the SR20DET and the Q's had the SR20DE (non turbo)

the 180's and 240's got flip up head lights while the Silvias (S13) have duel halogens or duel projectors or even tri porjectors

the 240sx is the AMERICANIZED car which was not given the SR20DET nor the CA18DET but KA24E(89-90) SOHC and KA24DE (91-98) DOHC, the 240sx was discontinued in America after 98

all these cars have the FR setup (Front engine Rear Wheel drive)

hope this helped


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

oh yea the 200sx is the same in europe but in the US its a totally differant car... its like a sentra? anyone? not very educated on sentras or 200sx's


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

Thanks drift. Are the silvia's apart of the 240 and 180, or is it considered a different car? and what is the difference between 240 and 180


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

the early 240sx fastbacks in the states with the flip up headlights are basically a nissan 180sx, a s13 silvia would be the coupe style trunkback with the regular japan headlights instead of the flip lights, so i guess they are somewhat the same in the body style area


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

S13 is the chassis code for 1989-1993 240SX (U.S.)
S14 is the chassis code for 1994-1998 240SX (U.S.)

S13 is the chassis code for a 1989-1993 Silvia (Japan)
S14 is the chassis code for a 1994-1999 Silvia (Japan)
S15 is the chassis code for a 1999-2002 Silvia (Japan)

RPS13 is the chassis code for a 1989-1998 180SX (Japan)

I think these years are correct.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

S13 (89-94)
S14 (95-98)


----------

